# Electronic Rodent Traps-Do They Work (Squirrels)



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Has anyone ever used one of the electronic traps that work on batteries and use like 7000v to kill rodents. I have problems with squirrels chewing through the siding of the house. I have had tree limbs cut, professionals trap, put galvanized steel over the point of entry. But, had a new roof put on and, due to a problem, one dormer wall was re-sided. This is one of the places that had been a point of entry for a squirrel and had steel on it. But the steel was removed when the new siding was installed. Now the squirrel is crawling on my porch railing and jumping on to the roof to the exact same area of that dormer wall (ugh). I fear that it will chew through the siding again and get into the house wall - again. Would welcome any help. Thanks


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not sure about the electronic electrocution traps, sounds like a sales gimmick, but I am familiar with those darn squirrels. I've caught some of the red squirrels in live traps and relocated them and boarded up an entrance point on a gray squirrel who did try to chew his way back in but gave up. 

Here's my thinking. A good live trap should work, IF you can offer them something they want. For the red squirrels i found slices of apples were the best. A friend feeds his red squirrels stale bread to keep them away from his bird feeders. Point being, if you find out what they like to eat they will return over and over to get it. Then, next dinner is inside the trap.

There are many stories about squirrels and bird feeders so that might be a place to start. Doesn't have to be a bird feeder, but a feeding point where he takes the food you put out.

Bud


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> I'm not sure about the electronic electrocution traps, sounds like a sales gimmick, but I am familiar with those darn squirrels. I've caught some of the red squirrels in live traps and relocated them and boarded up an entrance point on a gray squirrel who did try to chew his way back in but gave up.
> 
> Here's my thinking. A good live trap should work, IF you can offer them something they want. For the red squirrels i found slices of apples were the best. A friend feeds his red squirrels stale bread to keep them away from his bird feeders. Point being, if you find out what they like to eat they will return over and over to get it. Then, next dinner is inside the trap.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the reply and great information. It's a grey squirrel and I have viewed some YouTube videos on squirrels and bird feeders. One said use Vaseline on the pole. So after I taped shims straight up on the railing to prevent it from climbing on the railing and which did work for a of days, the squirrel is now climbing on the side of the house near the railing to get onto the vinyl awning and onto the roof (ugh). So this morning I used the Vaseline trick on the side of the house. However, it still managed to get onto the awning! I did hear it slipping around but it did manage to get onto the roof. My fear is that it has already chewed a hole in the vinyl somewhere that I can't see (have looked many times) and that's why it keeps returning every day.

I have one of the electronic traps (Rat Zapper) which actually did work for catching a mouse in the house (after I hired and payed a pest company to set traps which didn't work). However, I don't know if the voltage in it is powerful enough for a larger animal. I have emailed the company about this but not sure if I'll get an honest answer as they're intent is to sell. If the Rat Zapper is the same voltage as the Eliminator thing, I think I'll try that first just because I don't think anything short of "eliminating" this squirrel will deter it. If that doesn't work, then I'll go with the live trap which I have used before to catch a squirrel that had gotten into the basement (through the roof, into a wall). I didn't realize I could bring the rodent to an animal rescue place. Guess I'll call first to see if that's how it works here in Boston, MA.
Again, thank you for your reply - really appreciate it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The risk of trying and failing is that the squirrels will learn and become even more difficult to trap. That is why I suggest the "free" baiting to get them used to the food with no risk. Basically, you are going to get one try with each squirrel, but they will still be going after your house.

From the persistence you mention, I think s/he does have an entrance. The one I boarded out lost interest within a week and although I have seen it in the back yard I have not seen it attempting to enter the house.

As for various methods to defeat the squirrel, better people than you and I have tried for many years and the squirrels usually win, especially if there is an entrance to his luxurious living accommodations somewhere inside your house or walls. My approach would be to create an easy path and make sure he is using it. Then you know where to bait and eventually set the trap.

I searched for the trap you have and it is very enclosed which I'm not sure is good for squirrels, they are used to many predators and like a good view of their surroundings. I bought an inexpensive live trap and had to spend a day modifying it to function, but I was after red squirrels which are much smaller. I suspect a gray squirrel would easily escape what I have. Look at a good sized live trap and find or make a place for it. Lead him to it and bam you will have the pleasure of driving him 50 miles away J.

Bud


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> The risk of trying and failing is that the squirrels will learn and become even more difficult to trap. That is why I suggest the "free" baiting to get them used to the food with no risk. Basically, you are going to get one try with each squirrel, but they will still be going after your house.
> 
> From the persistence you mention, I think s/he does have an entrance. The one I boarded out lost interest within a week and although I have seen it in the back yard I have not seen it attempting to enter the house.
> 
> ...


Oh my. I better get a live trap asap. I hope I haven't "trained" it to keep coming back. After your post, I've looked at these traps on line (The one I used before was borrowed and it's an old type - hard to set) and have emailed a Humane Society as someone said that such a trap can be borrowed and, if caught, the squirrel may be brought back to the Humane Society. However, I imagine they would just release it and, from what I've heard, it has to be brought many, many miles away or it will find it's way back. 

So, the process (if you don't mind...) - I put food, like peanut butter, somewhere and do this for a few days to kind of train it to come back to that place. Should it be where it now comes to get onto the awning - like on the ground near the side of the house - or somewhere different? Then place the trap in this place with the bait in it? I'll have to keep track of the weather as I'll be doing this outdoors. If I do catch it in the trap, I hope the trap is easy to open and release the thing as this freaks me out. I so appreciate your expertise and experience - thanks again and again.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not sure about the peanut butter but if it works fine. I've always used it for mice. But a slice of an apple is irresistible to a squirrel. Place a slice of apple close to where you will place the trap and see if it disappears. After it has taken the bait a couple of times you set up the trap with bait outside and inside. One of my sets had 3 pieces of apples, outside, one the edge, and inside. The two outside of the trap disappeared one each day and the third day there was a critter inside.

As for releasing them I had to laugh at your concern as I was also. The first one I let go all I could picture was that squirrel doing a caddyshack on me, glued to my face and chewing my nose off. Fortunately he had not seen the movie so simply scampered away. The following releases went with less concern.

Bud


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> I'm not sure about the peanut butter but if it works fine. I've always used it for mice. But a slice of an apple is irresistible to a squirrel. Place a slice of apple close to where you will place the trap and see if it disappears. After it has taken the bait a couple of times you set up the trap with bait outside and inside. One of my sets had 3 pieces of apples, outside, one the edge, and inside. The two outside of the trap disappeared one each day and the third day there was a critter inside.
> 
> As for releasing them I had to laugh at your concern as I was also. The first one I let go all I could picture was that squirrel doing a caddyshack on me, glued to my face and chewing my nose off. Fortunately he had not seen the movie so simply scampered away. The following releases went with less concern.
> 
> Bud


Ok - an apple slice it is. I guess if this doesn't work, I'll have to hire a professional - especially if there already might be an entry point somewhere on the roof. 

Thanks for the info. on he release procedure - that helps. I was already planning to place the trap outside the car, closing the car door and somehow using a long stick to open the trap - even though I don't yet know how the trap works. I'll still be cautious but your reply was encouraging.

I really do appreciate the time you have taken to help with this nerve-racking process. Thanks again.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Although a pro is sometimes necessary, getting rid of this critter is also about learning "how", as it may quickly be replaced by another. I've taken out about 7 red squirrels, one chipmunk, and chased away one gray squirrel, and I still have all three passing through my yard at times. Your ultimate goal besides this critter will be to eliminate what was attracting him. I suspect it is a hole somewhere. Gray squirrels are rather large so the hole could be tennis ball size. They might squeeze in the first time, but will quickly enlarge their access point to allow a quick in and out. 

Bud


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> Although a pro is sometimes necessary, getting rid of this critter is also about learning "how", as it may quickly be replaced by another. I've taken out about 7 red squirrels, one chipmunk, and chased away one gray squirrel, and I still have all three passing through my yard at times. Your ultimate goal besides this critter will be to eliminate what was attracting him. I suspect it is a hole somewhere. Gray squirrels are rather large so the hole could be tennis ball size. They might squeeze in the first time, but will quickly enlarge their access point to allow a quick in and out.
> 
> Bud


Thanks - unfortunately, I'm very familiar with the holes they make as they have made a few in 3-4 different places - mostly in the soffit of the house. For the first few, I initially had the tree limbs cut then had professionals come to extract and board up the hole(s) with galvanized steel - which worked.

The current area where the squirrel is going on the roof is place where a hole was made previously. Professionals came and did their thing, etc. Then... while having a new roof installed in Oct 2015, a large piece of the soffit, in this area on a dormer wall, was knocked off and voila the squirrel was back. The professionals came out again, extracted the squirrel, and put the galvanized steel in place of the missing soffit piece which also worked. 

HOWEVER.. due to a leak in the roof around this same area, the roofer removed the steel soffit, replaced it with new vinyl soffit piece and re-sided the entire dormer wall. Now the problem is starting all over again -the squirrel is returning to the same place - right where the previous hole was made on the dormer wall. 

I keep looking at the dormer wall and soffit area for a hole - don't see one. Maybe I should be looking elsewhere on the house. I don't know anymore. These professionals are pretty expensive so I'm trying to do something myself for now. But are you saying that even if I capture this one squirrel and actually get rid of it, others will replace it and know to come back to this same place?!?! What the hell. If I catch this one, I'm going to spray a spot on it with paint so that when I take it far away and release it -and- if one comes back, I'll know if it's the same one and will be forced then to use professionals or a BB Gun (not really).

Sorry for writing a book about this. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed and defeated but am still going to try your trap process. 

Don't know how many times and I can say this but THANKS again

PS - just saw on line some kind of rodent tap  that people use on the wires of the cars to prevent rodents from chewing on them. The tape has capsaicin on it which has a strong spicy scent that rodents (squirrels??) don't like. The reviews sound promising but it's probably BS.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A BB pistol will take care of this rodent.

Careful with your windows though.


ED


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Actually thought of that but was told that if it's not shot in the head it will screech for hours. Can't have the neighbors hearing this as it's illegal in this area. But thanks.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

After it's wounded a second shot to the head is much easies.

No screech for hours, a few seconds at the most.


ED


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> After it's wounded a second shot to the head is much easies.
> 
> No screech for hours, a few seconds at the most.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap! You've thought this out. I don't know if I'd have the guts (no pun intended) but thanks.


----------

